# The right procedure / technique



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm new to pressure washing. Other then my own personnel stuff and a few exteriors. I just bought a starter Simpson 3600/2.5 with a Honda engine and aluminum frame. What is the proper way to introduce chemicals? Meaning I had 700+ of fence to do this weekend. So I introduced the chemicals thru the provided siphon tube. But it seemed to be too much, and a lot of waste. So instead I wet the fence. Sprayed on the chemicals with a pump sprayer. And came back 10 to 15 minutes later and rinsed it off and did most of my power washer. Looking back should I have power washed the fence, sprayed the chemicals, then just a rinsed it? Or is the best way to do what I first did, siphon the chemicals and pressure wash. Then do I have to turn off the chemical stream and just rinse? Just trying to find the best way or the right way to do this.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats on new PW! Nice unit!!

What Chems are you spraying? What are you trying to accomplish (mildew, brighten the wood, or just clean before re-staining, etc...)?

You need a "soap tip" on the wand, to spray chems. Sounds like you did it correctly. A soap tip will lower the pressure that a PW sprays at, and mixes the chems to a good ration in my experience. A lot less work than a pump sprayer, but either will work.


Since you said you are new to Pressure Washing, here are a few general tips/reminders: 

-Always run water before and after you turn it on/off. Never run it dry!

-Also a good idea to use Pump Saver if it is going to sit for any amount if time: 
https://www.amazon.com/pump-saver/s?k=pump+saver

-Common Sense - never touch the water, or get your hand anywhere near the high pressure water. Can be very serious, and potentially fatal, if water gets under your skin. 

-Gloves, glasses, and ear protection is recommended.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

The way you did it was fine, but more labor intensive. 
Chemical inductors are a labor saving device. You are going to use more product with them, but the old adage that “materials are cheaper than labor” comes to mind. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

You need something called a downstream injector to spray the chems with your pressure washer. It’s also wise to carry a back up.

Here’s a link to a great article about them: https://pressuretek.com/downstream-article




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

PNW Painter said:


> You need something called a downstream injector to spray the chems with your pressure washer. It’s also wise to carry a back up.
> 
> Here’s a link to a great article about them: https://pressuretek.com/downstream-article


Thanks. I have a downstream injector on the washer. 

From the article you apply at 40 and rinse at 10 or 25? What if 10 or 25 are too harsh? I think I understand that with those lower angles tips comes higher pressure and lower gpm. The lower gpm will not draw the chemicals out. 

So my procedure could have been wet at 25 then apply with 40 or i have a soap tip then rinse(clean) with the 25 or 10(I have a 15)? By doing this I will use more chemicals but I don't have to stop, turn off the machine, spray on the chemicals?


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Holland Painting said:


> Congrats on new PW! Nice unit!!
> 
> What Chems are you spraying? What are you trying to accomplish (mildew, brighten the wood, or just clean before re-staining, etc...)?


I used for most of the fence the MI-T-M Deck and House wash.

Not entirely happy with it but I haven't used much else to compare it to. Most of the fence was already latex stained and I was getting the algae and moss off so I can restain it. There was section that hadn't been stained yet. 

I wish I had the money to buy the upgraded version that powers down when you are not spraying. Turning it off and starting back up between washing and soaping got old quickly.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cardgunner said:


> I used for most of the fence the MI-T-M Deck and House wash.
> 
> Not entirely happy with it but I haven't used much else to compare it to. Most of the fence was already latex stained and I was getting the algae and moss off so I can restain it. There was section that hadn't been stained yet.
> 
> I wish I had the money to buy the upgraded version that powers down when you are not spraying. Turning it off and starting back up between washing and soaping got old quickly.


I would be interested in hearing what others use, but for Algae and Mildew it is my understanding that Bleach is one of the few chemicals that "kills" mold/algae/mildew spore by lowering the Alkalinity to create a hostile environment. This is important, because if the spore are not actually eradicated, they will come back. 

A large splash of Jomax can be added directly to a gallon of bleach (about a cup or so, until the gallon is almost full). Jomax is considered a bleach "additive" (an 'activator', a surfactant, and a cleaner) that supposedly neutralizes alkalinity levels to make safe for surrounding plant life.

After wetting wood and surrounding vegetation (or save this for a rainy day) just attach soap tip and go. By the time you get to the end of your fence, you should be able to start rinsing the beginning parts of the fence.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008BOVPNS/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

cardgunner said:


> Thanks. I have a downstream injector on the washer.



Just make sure that the built-in downstream injector on your pressure washer isn’t pulling the chems through your pump. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Optimal1 (Oct 9, 2016)

For houses and deck I'm running straight 4 gallons of chlorine at 10% with 4 oz of eliminator for houses. Same solution for deck fences but followed up by oxford 8 to neutralize the bleach and brighten. I bought the jrod from pressure tek. We downstream using a 5gpm washer. At best you need a A frame ladder for a house and results are fantastic.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

This thread is a great reminder of the techniques Ken from Pressure Pros used to offer about pressure washing. 

I was always inefficient with pressure washing. I went through too much chemical. I believe I also siphoned chemicals straight through the pump. I climbed around a building way more than I had to not knowing about wands and certain longer range tip use. 

I just viewed a video about downstream washing and it seemed so practical. Oh how ignorant I was. I kind of wish I was doing more pressure washing now that I know better.

I would suggest looking into the downstream dynamics that address problems with back pressure and elevated work that will compromise chemical flow. I wasn't even aware of some of the dual tips. Pressure washing is really its own thing with some interesting options.


----------

